# problems removing jeld wen sliding door



## illbuildit.dd (Jan 7, 2015)

We installed an 8 foot patio door, alder inside. Trying to lift and pull the slider out so we can finish the wood, buy it's as though the door is taller than the opening and I cant get it out.

It has to come out to be able to finish the fixed part as some of it is covered by the slider.

Anyone have any helpful advice?


----------



## cleveman (Dec 28, 2007)

If you installed it, you should know better than anyone how to remove it.

If the distance from the inside of the head diagonally down to the outside of the sill is larger than the opening, then it won't tip out. So you will have to scoot out the unit a bit at a time.


----------



## illbuildit.dd (Jan 7, 2015)

I figured there was no other answer.


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

Not sure on the Jeld Wen, but many doors have a removable head piece that has a few screws in it. Some of them slide out and some of them just fall out when screws are removed.


----------



## illbuildit.dd (Jan 7, 2015)

Warren said:


> Not sure on the Jeld Wen, but many doors have a removable head piece that has a few screws in it. Some of them slide out and some of them just fall out when screws are removed.


This one is all wood and no visible way of removing the head piece. When I lift on it, it has 1/8 inch from clearing at the bottom. I think I'm going to have to get rough with it, without damaging it. Would hate to replace a 3500 dollar door


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

When all else fails, just read the directions 

http://www.jeld-wen.com/product-support/documents/installation-instructions


----------



## FrankSmith (Feb 21, 2013)

There might be two scews that move the rollers up and down. Possible in two small holes at the bottom of the door.


----------



## illbuildit.dd (Jan 7, 2015)

superseal said:


> When all else fails, just read the directions
> 
> http://www.jeld-wen.com/product-support/documents/installation-instructions


Looked all through that site today. All the videos too. Nothing matches this door. Just looked again to reassure 
Guess I'll call Monday


----------



## illbuildit.dd (Jan 7, 2015)

FrankSmith said:


> There might be two scews that move the rollers up and down. Possible in two small holes at the bottom of the door.


There are. The door is larger than the opening by an eighth.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

There's gotta be a removable piece to get the door out. My Pella had a piece of trim on top of that piece.


----------



## illbuildit.dd (Jan 7, 2015)

I'll check that out. I don't know why I can't find instructions on line. It's a beast of a door and custom. I vacated the job for a while and the papers are gone now too


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

Many of times they have "keepers" that will not allow the door to lift out at a certain position. I have found that sliders need to be open 3/4 to all the way and then the door can be lifted out.

Not sure if this pertains to your unit but thought I would throw it out there.


----------



## instock (Nov 17, 2012)

Could be sagging at the top. Cut a 2x4 slightly too long and hammer it in there to lift the top track up.


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

The most usual thing I run into is some idiot lays down a new floor or another layer of floor that causes the door to hit amd not come out.

If that is not it, you can usually use a wide stiff putty knife to roll the door out of the opening on. It pushed the top up that little bit as the wheels roll on the putty knife. Keep the knife under the wheels and watch the pressure. To reinstall, it is the same thing. Just roll it back in place.

If you break it though, don't blame me. It is pretty much your only option if you can't disassemble it.

I don't ever deal with wood doors, but this works on vinyl and aluminum most times.


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

Have you looked for a roller adjustment? Sometimes the rollers won't quite clear, your only option is to lift and attempt to get a blade under the rollers and pop them out. Do the same when reinstalling.


----------



## illbuildit.dd (Jan 7, 2015)

instock said:


> Could be sagging at the top. Cut a 2x4 slightly too long and hammer it in there to lift the top track up.


I tried that. I think I'll just have to force it.


----------



## illbuildit.dd (Jan 7, 2015)

avenge said:


> Have you looked for a roller adjustment? Sometimes the rollers won't quite clear, your only option is to lift and attempt to get a blade under the rollers and pop them out. Do the same when reinstalling.


Tried that too. Going back tomorrow and get three of us to try forcing it.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

forcing its gotta work..:thumbsup:


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

You gotta force it with finesse.


----------



## jb4211 (Jul 13, 2010)

illbuildit.dd said:


> I tried that. I think I'll just have to force it.


Ummmm, I'd think I'd call the company's support line first.

I installed a similar door several years ago, (about ten actually). The door was extremely heavy that's all I remember.


----------

